# PumpingIron's Natural Workout Log



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Just keeping a log of my progress, nothing fancy, just raw numbers.

Height 5'11"

Weight 83.9kg

Little note of my progress so far.

Started a couple of month ago and improvements so far look like this:

Starting weights I could lift BEFORE I STARTED stronglifts 5x5 program


40kg Bench Press 5x5

20kg Overhead Press (no bouncing, just pushing with shoulders) 5x5

60kg Deadlifts 5x5

30kg Barbell Row 5x5

60kg Squats 5x5


After 2 months DOING STRONGLIFTS 5X5:


70kg Bench Press 5x5

40kg Overhead Press 5x5

100kg Deadlifts 1x5 (as advised by Mehdi when weights are getting heavy)

45kg Barbell Row 5x5

70kg Squats 5x5


Will keep updating with weight increases.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice one pal just keep on chipping away..

Stronglifts is a great programme just eat like a maniac and keep reading.


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, that's my focus really. Just keep on chipping away at it and eat like a champ 

I am very happy with the gains I have made so far.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great start mate


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Today:

- 75kg 5x5 Squats. ( 5kg increase)

- 105kg 1x5 Deadlifts. (5kg increase - Also had to change my grip from double overhand to 1 under and 1 over, which helped a bit )

- 40kg 5x5 Overhead Press ( possible plateau on shoulders, will lower reps and do 5x3 possibly )

+ Various isolations like tris / calfs today.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Will keep an eye on this, fellow natty


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

45kg overhead press 5x5

110kg deadlifts 1x5

Going for 75kg bench press in a few days. Been on a deload to see if I can break some plateau's and halting progress.

Will check weight on Tuesday when I'm at the gym as I'm cutting a little bit now as body fat had gone up quite a bit.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice progress mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've done SL's, it a great routine.

How come your squats haven't gone up much? Should be 7.5kg a week.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Will be watching mate


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just googled stronglifts 5x5 as I wouldn't mind giving it a go. Did you download it from their site and is it free?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just search 5x5 on this site mate.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> I've done SL's, it a great routine.
> 
> How come your squats haven't gone up much? Should be 7.5kg a week.


no set increase lol.. everyone will progress on different exercises differently.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> no set increase lol.. everyone will progress on different exercises differently.


??

He said he did stronglifts, you squat 3x a week, 2.5kg increase each session = 7.5kg a week


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> ??
> 
> He said he did stronglifts, you squat 3x a week, 2.5kg increase each session = 7.5kg a week


stand corrected.

BUT even still not every person is going to be able to add 7.5kg to their squat every week, my point is people will stall on different lifts - otherwise we would all have a 200kg squat, 300k dead and 160k bench.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> stand corrected.
> 
> BUT even still not every person is going to be able to add 7.5kg to their squat every week, my point is people will stall on different lifts - otherwise we would all have a 200kg squat, 300k dead and 160k bench.


My squat was about 90kg x2 before stronglifts, made it to 125kg 5x5 in 3 months without any deloads or stalls. A 60kg squat should be very easy to improve on if you're squatting 3 times a week


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> My squat was about 90kg x2 before stronglifts, made it to 125kg 5x5 in 3 months without any deloads or stalls. A 60kg squat should be very easy to improve on if you're squatting 3 times a week


oh yeah i agree with the fact that 60kg squat should be VERY easy to improve, but as i was saying he might just be one of those guys who cant squat worth of shit.


----------

